# YOU ASKED FOR IT YOU GOT IT (red fish on a cigarette butt)



## FISHMAN1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Here is a video to start out your work week.I have had several people requests that I catch a redfish on a cigarette butt. Well it wasn't the easiest thing to do but it got done. Just to let everyone knon it was a new and wasn't used cigarette so the redfish is not gonna catch cancer, so I didn't have to give him a Nicorette gum or the patch. :lol: Once again I hope ever one enjoys a video and if you have any suggestions on what else I might catch red fish on don't be afraid to post them. If you get a chance to watch the video please share your comments and thoughts.

http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=29qec02&s=4


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

SMOKIN!


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Well if that don't beat all? lol


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

I am not sure how to get it on a hook but I would like you see you try a poker chip.


----------



## David_Conroe (Aug 11, 2008)

Sounds like fish will bite about anything where there hungry...


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

you are the man with the plan , that water is less than 6 inches ,I heard of smoked salmon, would this be smoked red .


----------



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

that is too funny!!


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

Filip,

I have often said that if the fish were ON, you could rig a toenail clipper with a set of hooks and catch supper. Here's your opportunity to demonstrate whether I know what I'm talking about ... or not.


----------



## waderdude832 (Jun 7, 2008)

i say try doller bill next


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

waderdude832 said:


> i say try doller bill next


how about a $20 bill?


----------



## Lord of the Salmon (Feb 17, 2008)

fishnlab said:


> how about a $20 bill?


well, bigger bait....bigger fish.


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

Try a button off a shirt next!


----------



## robul (Apr 26, 2007)

You defiantly know where the fish are..


----------



## Beetle (Oct 17, 2005)

Try a Dixie Deluxe!


----------



## FISHMAN1 (Jul 5, 2006)

BMTAngler said:


> Try a button off a shirt next!


I'm going to try that one...


----------



## Speckman888 (Aug 22, 2006)

That is awesome


----------



## DatDude (Oct 3, 2007)

Try a dog turd next.


----------



## FISHMAN1 (Jul 5, 2006)

DatDude said:


> Try a dog turd next.


NO WAY!!!!


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

What I saw this weekend at Rollover makes me believe that if they are hungry they will hit anything. I watched schools of reds smashing schools of bait, seaweed, foam, sticks, bare jigheads tossed to 'em, tops, etc. Almost anything that came in their line of sight was "sampled"!


----------



## boo (Nov 21, 2005)

Firecracker


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Redfish are the goats of the bay...they will eat anything.


----------



## Brine Jake (Aug 12, 2005)

Just goes to show, it ain't the meat, it's the motion.

(BTW I bet if ya fray the filter on the tail end you'll hit bigger fish.
You can dye them things differnt colors, too.)


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Milk jug lid

Piece of rope

Tootsie roll


----------



## 02txceta (Jul 29, 2008)

OK, you start throwing out 20's and I will paint a few black spots on my backend and jump in the water for you guys...just let me know.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Tie on your yak and use it as a topwater:spineyes: . J/K love the videos keep um coming.


----------



## DFoley (Sep 11, 2007)

Ever tried trollin for reds?! thats an experience


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

OH MY!! You are a true master!

using Tampoon would be funny


----------



## SHOALWATER TV (Apr 8, 2008)

boashna said:


> you are the man with the plan , that water is less than 6 inches ,I heard of smoked salmon, would this be smoked red .


Absolutely creepy tar


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Most of the Reds I've asked, say those taste like Chicken?


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

seattleman1969 said:


> What I saw this weekend at Rollover makes me believe that if they are hungry they will hit anything. I watched schools of reds smashing schools of bait, seaweed, foam, sticks, bare jigheads tossed to 'em, tops, etc. Almost anything that came in their line of sight was "sampled"!


I figured that was the general idea of this video series, lol! A red in a school WILL eat anything in their quest to get to it before their cruising buddies do. Its fun to see. This is the time of year to do it too, they are all schooled up.



BATWING said:


> using Tampoon would be funny


Really? Gross and creepy.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Ok fishman, Everyone has beat you too it.. Up here on the UPPER texas coast we have been using cigarette butts for quite some time.. You can hammer trout and reds on them during hot summer nights lol


----------



## 15476 (May 15, 2006)

*regular or menthol ?*

which do they prefer ? marlboro or salem ?


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Oh, non menthol of course.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Not a used one silly...



MsAddicted said:


> I figured that was the general idea of this video series, lol! A red in a school WILL eat anything in their quest to get to it before their cruising buddies do. Its fun to see. This is the time of year to do it too, they are all schooled up.
> 
> Really? Gross and creepy.


----------

